
Multics Execution Environment (2014) - vezzy-fnord
http://www.multicians.org/exec-env.html
======
luckydude
This is a really shallow reaction but I was amused by the XXX's in the
document. I got into the kernel at Sun and I thought XXX started with Sun,
then realized it started at BSD. Who knew that it went back to Multics? Does
it go back to the first OS ever?

I'm pretty sure you can grep the sunos sources and you'll find a bunch of
LMXXX in the file system and a few in the VM system (LM being my initials).

I suspect everyone here knows but just in case, XXX in a comment in the kernel
indicates something that you think needs to be fixed, it's kind of a "we
haven't hit this issue yet but we will".

